
Ask HN: Why are there still no good ISP options in the Bay Area? - danielvinson
Specifically, on the peninsula.  Right now I&#x27;m shopping for a new ISP for both my office in Palo Alto and my apartment in Mountain View.  There are simply no good options for either, despite being right in the middle of Silicon Valley.<p>What is going on here?  Anyone have any advice as to how to actually find high quality service?
======
cbhl
Politics. Wired high speed internet requires shorter distances between the
ISP's box and your house, and so in suburbia they need to put little boxes
down the street at closer interviews for high speed internet. Local city
councils block these for reasons: local residents complain about the boxes
ruining the look of their street, or simply don't want tech workers to
displace them and make rents go up.

Gigabit internet exists in select neighbourhoods, but expect to pay a rent
premium for it. Ask the leasing agent what ISPs are available before applying;
if their property offers gigabit fiber optic you can bet they'll be happy to
tell you they've got Fiber Optic from Sonic or AT&T. If you get the usual
"AT&T and Comcast", then stay away.

